# How do you sharpen?



## bnoles

Let's see how everyone sharpens their turning tools.  

What tool and method do you like and use most?

Feel free to add discussion and offer advice and hints to help others.


----------



## bnoles

I have been using a slow speed grinder with the Wolverine jig and slowly trying to convert to freehand with fair results.  I also have a Tormek and have found myself using it more and more.  Seems like the edge lasts longer with less trips to the grinding wheel for touch ups.


----------



## toolcrazy

I also have a wolverine jig with a slow speed grinder and I just love it. Still learning what works best and I'm getting better.


----------



## JDPens

We have a standard (6" or 8", not sure)grinder with a homemade jig. We also use a diamond sharpening stone for quick fixes.


----------



## Dario

I don't have a wet grinder...otherwise I use all of the above methods so can't vote.

Depending on the tool I may use a jig (always on my bowl gouge) free-hand on all else.  I use both high speed grinder, sander and flat stone/diamond hone.


----------



## mewell

I voted "other" since I've (just) started using the belt sander for straight edges like the skews and parting tools and still use the dry 8" grinder from Woodcraft with the Woodcut Tru-Grind for gouges.


----------



## jcollazo

I started out with a belt sander but now have a WC 8" slow grinder and a wolverine jig. I'll top off with a credit card sized diamond stone, much like Alan Lacer.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Other: I use a WC 8" slow grinder and a wolverine jig.  Then I use a diamond tool to hone/sharpen the tool.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

I have a modified belt sander with a jig. My sander had a hole on the belt side that will allow you to use the table with the belt. I had a reversable motor so I installed a DPDT switch so it can start in either direction and built this jig. Works quite nice, but I still have to build a skew jig to attach to it. I am still doing skews by hand.

One of these days I am going to put the sander on a better stand that does not take up as much room. I am also thinking about adding another jig off the motor pulley. I want to run a second belt to a pilow block that will turn one or two MDF disk's set up to hone the edges once sharpened. I am planning to just have the disks sticking out of the base cabinet somewhere and all the rest will be inside. Still working on this gem.. []

BTW, I relocated the switch so that it is under the jig on the stand now. I also switched over to a step pulley and knocked the speed down a lot as well as reversing the direction so that the belt is going up.


----------



## GBusardo

I use my dry grinder and sandpaper.  What I would really like to see is a video of, I think it's Frank (Rifleman), using a one inch belt sander. I am really sharpening challenged I think.  Oh, no way am I going to spend  300 plus on a grinder and I have a 6 inch grinder so that leaves out the Wolverine jig  []


----------



## beamer

I built my own jigs.

First used my belt sander (4x36/6"disc), just like Lee does, and it worked great for skews and standard grinds on gouges with my jig. Then I got a bowl gouge and had some practice with fingernail grinds on my spindle gouge and was hooked.

The fingernail jig I made for the sander kept bumping into sander parts so I picked up the Woodcraft slow-speed grinder. It made the most sense for the money since it had the correct grit wheels on it already. I modified my jigging to work with that grinder and quickly  set about making a fingernail attachment, too. Now sharpening is solved in my eyes. (I have pictures if anyone's interested)

The only tool I hone is my skew. I do that by hand with a slip stone.

Works for me


----------



## TellicoTurning

I use a 1" belt sander to touch up all my tools..


----------



## Rudy Vey

I use mainly a Wolverine jig and a slow speed grinder (wheels balanced with Oneway system), but lately started to do some free hand sharpening, what actually goes fairly well.
Haven't tried the JoolTool, yet.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />I use my dry grinder and sandpaper.  What I would really like to see is a video of, I think it's Frank (Rifleman), using a one inch belt sander. I am really sharpening challenged I think.  Oh, no way am I going to spend  300 plus on a grinder and I have a 6 inch grinder so that leaves out the Wolverine jig  []



Gary,

Why would that leave the Wolverine out?

I am using a 6" high speed grinder and made my own set up based on wolverine w/ my version of varigrind using scrap wood.  My cost is about $3.00.  It is not in any way looking close to those but it delivers the same result.

What it is is just plain understanding of what the jig does...then make your own "cheap" version of it. []


----------



## JimGo

JoolTool


----------



## pssherman

I use diamond files and have had 2 blowouts in the 60 pens I made since I starting using them. Both were crosscut juniper.

Paul in AR


----------



## DocRon

For gouges, I use a variable speed Sears grinder, run fairly slowly, freehand with a homemade tool rest to set the angle, then touch them up using diamond paddle hones when needed. For my skews, I sharpen them flat on a diamond "stone", just like any bench chisel. So far, so good.


----------



## NavyDiver

Grinder with a homemade jig and touch up with a diamond stone as necessary.


----------



## wade

I use the wolverine, but rarely have to touch the grinder anymore.  Alan Lacer turned me onto using the diamond hone.  Now,I hone often, and rarely have to grind, unless my edge got OVERLY dull.

Wade


----------



## laneo

I use a Tormek.  It makes a very reproduceable edge.


----------



## Jerryconn

I use a slow speed dry grinder with the Wolverine jigs and a Jet wet grinder similar to the Tormek.


----------



## its_virgil

Not very well I've been told at my local club meetings. I've never been asked to sharpen someone else's tools. [] Wolverine System
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## panini

Finally broke down and got me woodcraft slow grinder with the full wolverine system last november...sure makes a difference with properly sharpen tools...[]


----------



## GBusardo

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />I use my dry grinder and sandpaper.  What I would really like to see is a video of, I think it's Frank (Rifleman), using a one inch belt sander. I am really sharpening challenged I think.  Oh, no way am I going to spend  300 plus on a grinder and I have a 6 inch grinder so that leaves out the Wolverine jig  []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> Why would that leave the Wolverine out?
> 
> I am using a 6" high speed grinder and made my own set up based on wolverine w/ my version of varigrind using scrap wood.  My cost is about $3.00.  It is not in any way looking close to those but it delivers the same result.
> 
> What it is is just plain understanding of what the jig does...then make your own "cheap" version of it. []
Click to expand...


Never thought of that! Dario, do you think you can take a picture your set up and post or email?  No rush at all, maybe the next time you have the camera around and are grinding your tools. 
It would be appreciated.  I don't want to put you on the spot, so its it's a pain in the butt, no biggie.


----------



## Dario

Gary,

I posted it here

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=21302


----------



## Tea Clipper

I use the wolverine with a Harbor Freight 6" high speed grinder.  I'd rather find a slow speed grinder but the HF was on sale when I bought it ($30? maybe).


----------



## oldsmokey

I have the Tormek.  I have used every method over the years.  I would not spend the money for one.  LOML gave it to me about 4 years ago.  After I learned how to use it, I kicked myself for not buying one sooner.  Tormek=scarry sharp edges.


----------



## stevers

How do I sharpen,,,,,,, very poorly, thank you.


----------



## wade

I have a cheapie Black and Decker 6" grinder, and I use it with the wolverine without any problems whatsoever.

Wade




> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />I use my dry grinder and sandpaper.  What I would really like to see is a video of, I think it's Frank (Rifleman), using a one inch belt sander. I am really sharpening challenged I think.  Oh, no way am I going to spend  300 plus on a grinder and I have a 6 inch grinder so that leaves out the Wolverine jig  []


----------



## bob393

I use a standard dewalt 8" dry grinder and free hand it than touch it up with a slip stone. OK results, wish I was better at it.


----------



## GaryMadore

I bought the "Tru Grind" system through KMS Tools and it's the best money I've spent on tools. It's so foolproof that even *I* can sharpen my chisels....

http://www.shop.woodcut-tools.com/product.php?xProd=27&xSec=13

That, and a 6" grinder with a white stone and I'm makin' shavings 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## CaptG

Have a Delta slow speed wet grinder, but seldom use the wet.  I freehand dry and use a light touch.  Having been a tool and die machinist for the last 30 years doesn't  hurt.[]


----------



## Pipes

I just got the Jet wet grinder a few weeks ago and just love it.Edge lasts longer is easy to repeat the angle and really its my idea of perfect system with Tormak jigs . []

With the Sorby tools costing a fortune these days I love the fact the wet grinder removes so little metal .


----------



## ctwxlvr

I use the work shop motorized scary sharp system


----------



## Fred

I have the Tormek with a full complement of jigs. I wouldn't change a thing about the system as it makes for definitely "scary sharp" edges when the process is done correctly. (Btw, I am still practicing and getting close to getting things right!)


----------



## byounghusband

I use a WC slow speed grinder with a Wolverine and Vari-Grind jig for gouges ONLY.  I bought the Skew attachment, but hated it!!  I grind my skews at close to a 25 degree bevel, so it doesn't work.  If I go back to a different angle, I will still freehand skews.  Parting tools, scrapers and teh like are all free hand.  I have done bowl gouges free hand like was shown in a recent Fine Woodworking mag.  Worked well, but the Vari-grind is much faster....


----------



## bob393

I'm kind of a hand stone guy but I do use a belt sander and a 6" dry grinder for the heavy stuff.
So I didn't vote.


----------



## smitty

Some don't like it, but I use the JOOLTOOL.  It is just to easy.


----------



## BigRob777

I use diamond hones, but I used to use my belt sander.  I guess if I can't get a tool sharp with the hone, I'll use the belt sander again.  I got pretty good with it, when sharpening my gouges.
Rob


----------



## ahoiberg

straight up richard raffan style. freehand all my tools on a 6' bench grinder.

still learning, but it's quick and fun to see yourself advance at sharpening.

my all time favorite line from RR...
"Now it looks as though I've made it even worse..."

I've experienced that quite a few times! []

But with the HF tools, i'm not too concerned with a slip up here and there...


----------



## Draken

Jooltool here as well.


----------



## jtate

Pardon my ignorance
What's a jooltool?

Julia


----------



## Draken

A freehand sharpening system where you can see the surface you are sharpening as you sharpen it.  Check out www.jooltool.com for more details.


----------



## Fred

Andrew - "ahoiberg"

A 6' bench grinder"" What do you use for cutting tools, the edge of an anchor fluke? Just picking on you Andrew.. I must assume you meant a 6" grinder. []


----------



## ChrisinOR

Before I got into woodworking I was making custom knives, so I have a 2x72 belt grinder. I sharpen everything on it. I have to freehand everything as well, as there are no jigs available. I've become pretty proficient at it. Enough so that when customers come into the store to buy new lathe tools they give them to me to regrind and sharpen. I'm surprised more people don't use this method. It's cheap, replacement belts are cheap, you can get belts up into the 1000's, there's no stone to hold heat... But we are all in search of the perfect sharpening system, let me know when you find it...

Jool Tool? Is that what that gorgeous young lady was selling? Honestly I didn't notice![]

Chris Nilluka


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Wolverine with slow speed grinder.


----------



## bobaltig

I use the sharpening stone the most simply because I usually touch up the edge before using.  That way the edge stays sharp and I don't have to use the dry stone with a jig.  Just a couple of strokes and I'm ready to go.  It's much faster than setting up the jig, dressing the wheel, etc. etc. etc.

Bob


----------



## kent4Him

I moved to the Tormek because the wolverine vari-grind would not work for my small pen gouges.  I also am terrible at doing my gouges by hand.  I took a gouge to a Tormek demonstration and after, swore that I would not sharpen them on anything but a Tormek from then on.  Haven't regretted spending the money.


----------



## rovercat

I use my own version of the scary sharp system with sand paper and the Oar Sharpener Guide from woodcraft. Works great for me.
Brian


----------



## garvan

I am still learning to sharpen but got smart and bought a WC 8" slow speed grinder.  Although I would love to have a Wolverine, being retired I could not justify the additional expense so I made my own which works well for me.  As I mentioned in my introduction post I have learned a lot from all of you.


----------



## airrat

Jool Tool and love it.


----------



## huntersilver

I use a slow speed grinder (1850) and Wolverine jig.


----------



## mdburn_em

I do use a slow speed grinder with the Wolverine System.  I also have a diamond honing stone and I converted my slow speed six inch grinder into a honing machine with felt wheels I charge with honing compound.  (Ala Alan Lacer.)


----------



## DKF

the WC Slow Speed 8" Grinder and the Wolverine....


----------



## lenzer

I use the Tormek with the appropriate jigs for each tool. Good chisels are expensive and very little metal is lost with each sharpening. It was a bit pricey, but I like to keep my tools very sharp and with a little practice, the Tormek is easy to use and does an excellent job.
Bill


----------



## epossum

I just touch up my tools on diamond hones. The flat ones like a sharpening stone. Works well for me and saves HSS tool. My tools should last me a very long time if I keep them off the grinder. I will grind on a dry grinder if I really have to. That usually means my parting tools. Being a machinist for years I've ground more tool steel than I could pick up and carry. It's an art that comes in handy for my woodturning tools when needed. BTW, I finally got moved last week. No shop set up yet but I do have a nice detached garage with all my tools waiting to be unpacked, assembled (yes, I saved most of the boxes my power tools came in) and tested. I hope to be at least fuctional again in a week or two.


----------



## keithz

I use a regular 6" grinder with a wolverine.  I use a diamond card to hone my skews.

keith


----------



## drayman

i use the big tormek, i think its the dogs wotsits and canot be beat.


----------



## palmermethod

I use a modified 1" belt sander to get a flat edge followed up with a slotted MDF wheel with tripoli. I do this freehand, without problems, at the moment but may build a jig in the future.


----------



## Arthritis

I use the WC slow speed grinder with the Wolverine jig. I found it does a much better job after using the diamond dressing tool. Now everything comes out nice and smooth.


----------

